# Nikon err message



## lildeezul (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi, i have a nikon n50 camera, it doesnt have any film or an attatched lense.

WHen i power it on it comes on with an error message.

does anyone know the problem to this


It says the follows :     err                 Cpu



i am guessing the camera itself is bad huh ?


----------



## ANDS! (Sep 25, 2008)

Before the snarks come in:

WHAT is the error message.


----------



## Photog (Sep 25, 2008)

lildeezul said:


> It says the follows :     err                 Cpu


 .


----------



## lildeezul (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah sorry. i am totally a newb, 

it does says err, then next to it, it says cpu


----------



## ANDS! (Sep 25, 2008)

Photog said:


> .



Whats the period for.

Also, if there is no attached lens, then its most likely saying "CPU error" because of that (ie, CPU Contacts on the lens not detected because there is no lens connected).


----------



## lildeezul (Sep 25, 2008)

so more than like the camera is in good shape right.

its just that i dont have a lens correct.

i wonder if i put a lense on will be garunteed ok ?


----------



## rubbertree (Sep 25, 2008)

lildeezul said:


> so more than like the camera is in good shape right.
> 
> its just that i dont have a lens correct.
> 
> i wonder if i put a lense on will be garunteed ok ?



What?


----------



## TAG (Sep 25, 2008)

the only way you can tell if it's in perfect working order is to try a lens on it and see if it works. What you just said would be like buying a car without a motor and expecting to be able to just put a motor in it and assuming everything else is in perfect working order. If that is what you believe I have some cars to sell you.

but no put a lens on it and try it out.

-TAG


----------



## kundalini (Sep 25, 2008)

rubbertree said:


> What?


----------



## lildeezul (Oct 26, 2008)

hi another question....


what does the *ERR MIN* message mean


----------



## Draken (Oct 26, 2008)

lildeezul said:


> Hi, i have a nikon n50 camera, it doesnt have any film or an attatched lense.
> 
> WHen i power it on it comes on with an error message.
> 
> ...




This is happening because your camera isn't a Canon :mrgreen:


----------



## lildeezul (Oct 26, 2008)

lildeezul said:


> hi another question....
> 
> 
> what does the *ERR MIN* message mean




i just put some film in, the lense is on good. It might be the battery of film?? idk


----------



## manaheim (Oct 26, 2008)

First step is probably to read the manual and look for what the error messages mean.

Aside from that, power the sucker off, pop out the batteries, put a known good lens on it, put the batt back in and turn it on and see what it does.


----------



## K_Pugh (Oct 26, 2008)

probably aperture not at f22? just a guess. the N50 is the same as the F50 right? I have one and that's what it means.. should also be a aperture blade symbol on the display as well.


----------



## lildeezul (Nov 1, 2008)

yeah it apperature blade on it with the MIN message.

i tried setting it so F22, but still error message pops up? wierd huh?


----------



## K_Pugh (Nov 1, 2008)

could be the switch on the body next to the mount? perhaps it's broken? if you move your aperture ring you can see how a little tab on the ring should push a little switch down.


----------



## swmocity (Nov 2, 2008)

rubbertree said:


> What?


 lmfao!!


----------



## Dweller (Nov 2, 2008)

A copy of the n50 manual can be found here:

http://www.lensinc.net/manuals/N50_user.PDF

The scan quality is not great, but I believe Err Min is listed on page 60 and that K_Pugh was correct.

Good luck!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 2, 2008)

lildeezul said:


> It might be the battery of film?? idk



Öhm?


----------

